# TT with windows tint pictures?



## omicronau (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been contemplating getting my phantom black TT's windows tinted for a while, but i just wanted to see if its worth the money. Does anyone have pictures with their TTs tinted?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ditto, i would like to see this. I know a very good professional tinter near me, and when i asked him about this he told me that the TT's and some other Audis are the worst to tint and get the wort results when done....... he has tinted my last 2 motors and i was very pleased with the results.

Anyone tinted their windows...... pics?? 

Paul


----------



## nictven (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to get mine done too, but what does that mean by "TT's and some other Audis are the worst to tint and get the wort results when done"

Worst in termz of difficulty? or?


----------



## girlracer (Jul 11, 2008)

tinting is personal choice...had mine done this summer, wish I'd got it done much sooner!! Car looks great and much cooler in the hot sun than before. Tints made my car look more mysterious and more privacy as less visibility from outside...

I went to Pentagon Glass and had smoke on the 2 front windows and midnight on the back screen, didn't take pics but will post them on here as soon as poss. Not legal to get any tints on 2 front windows as already 70% visability but heck... roll the windows down when you see the you-know-who!

Tinting job was really good, but I strongly advise to witness them doing it just in case they mess up anything.....and there is a lot to mess up....

http://www.lincah.com/wp-content/upload ... 88x391.jpg


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I had mine done on my first TT by Pentagon.
Light Smoke on the sides, Midnight on the rear (if I remember correctly).

Sorry, but this is the only pic I have access to just now, and it's not great for showing the tints:










Night-time driving is improved with the tints, as you get less glare from street lights and other cars.

Rogue


----------



## tt-ibis (Aug 28, 2008)

its not black but you get the idea



















HTH


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

tt-ibis said:


> its not black but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of my favourite TT's on here - very nice!


----------



## tt-ibis (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks bro, my car looks completly different now from that pic. got black centres on the wheels and carbon fibre vinyl wrap on my roof, spoiler and wing mirrors. been too lazy gotta put pics up. gonna take it over the week end  also got my rear diffuser sprayed gloss black and audi rings in black 8)


----------

